# My Instrumental World of Rock



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

Shameless self-promotion and nothing less. It takes me weeks and sometimes months to learn and perfect a performance, and then the audio and video side of things then take some more. Here're the results of a very busy weekend:

David Gilmour cover: 




Instrumental madness(original track):





Any feedback is truly appreciated and keeps me motivated. It also gives me one more reason to buy more gear


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

I enjoyed both of them, especially the instrumental.
Let's have a closer look at that Viper.
Interesting paint job.


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I enjoyed both of them, especially the instrumental.
> Let's have a closer look at that Viper.
> Interesting paint job.


I picked it up from Steve's music many years back. Limited edition guitars by esp ltd; this one's called viper cz (clockwork zombie). 

Thanks for watching


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

Looks cool.
I like the Manowar tshirt too.


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Amazing tone from your Line6 man, really really nice the first cover.
Thanks for share


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I enjoyed them too.


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

sakuarius102 said:


> Amazing tone from your Line6 man, really really nice the first cover.
> Thanks for share


Never been happier with a piece of gear. Thanks !


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

Here's the line 6 helix, my jackson (with fernandes sustainer) in action.

Sia's Chandelier meets some Rock:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Man0warrioR said:


> Here's the line 6 helix, my jackson (with fernandes sustainer) in action.
> 
> Sia's Chandelier meets some Rock:


I don't know the song, but something sounds a bit wonky - it sounds like either the guitar is out of tune, or your palm is messing around too much on the tremolo, or your ears aren't trained to meet the appropriate pitch. It was definitely an interesting tune though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Actually, I just listened to your first post, and you're certainly good at bending to pitch. Maybe that song is just an odd one or maybe its your palm on the floyd?


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

adcandour said:


> Actually, I just listened to your first post, and you're certainly good at bending to pitch. Maybe that song is just an odd one or maybe its your palm on the floyd?


Thanks for watching man! I believe it is cos of my whammy bar abuse, the guitar was going sharp and flat during the song. I was gonna post it in the forum for advices on how to make sure the bridge returns to tune after pulls or pushes of the bar. If you have any tips, thanks in advance


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you willing to share what are you using for the audio and video for your youtube videos? I know you are using the Helix but are you recording direct and syncing with the video later or are you using the Helix through an amp or your rokits and using a HD camera for both the audio and video? If you are recording direct what DAW are you using? Curious to hear how you are producing these if you are willing to share =)


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

doriangrey said:


> Are you willing to share what are you using for the audio and video for your youtube videos? I know you are using the Helix but are you recording direct and syncing with the video later or are you using the Helix through an amp or your rokits and using a HD camera for both the audio and video? If you are recording direct what DAW are you using? Curious to hear how you are producing these if you are willing to share =)


Ofcourse I am okay to share. Ask me anything but my passwords 

*Video:*

Nikon d3200 stock lens+ gopro simultenously. Sometimes I had two dslrs depending on my friends. Edited with Sony Vegas pro.

*Audio:*

Helix into cubase. Didn't reamp or anything, just direct. Did a bit of eq post. Imported mp3 right into Sony vegas and aligned the audio with the video.


----------



## Man0warrioR (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome the other day; hopefully the break is not very long. I realized through this that anyone is prone to it. My hands were always active (guitar, cell phone, audio video editing, fatherhood,) and over the years, made it worse. Be aware and take care of your hands.

Here's the Steve Vai cover where I was exploring HD video and multi cam shooting:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Liked them both very much!

It's people like you who keep ME inspired! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Man0warrioR said:


> I have been diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome the other day; hopefully the break is not very long. I realized through this that anyone is prone to it. My hands were always active (guitar, cell phone, audio video editing, fatherhood,) and over the years, made it worse. Be aware and take care of your hands.
> 
> Here's the Steve Vai cover where I was exploring HD video and multi cam shooting:


Carpal tunnel surgery is so easy, peasy. I had it done on my right hand and was playing guitar the very next day. Not like I was used to but I could strum simple chords. That in itself made me very happy. My doctor told me to take a break but I didn't listen to him. I am no worse for wear. They now have a new laser procedure as well. I am sure you could google it.


----------

